# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Proposed Guideline: Bigotry & Hate Speech

## Total Eclipse

This was a request from several people to have a guideline where to 'draw' from on 'freedom of speech' vs 'hate speeches'. Whilst trying not to censor opinion or feelings; we do have to conciser making the site welcoming to everyone  ::):  This is an anxiety site: and as long as someone isn't harming someone, we should be civil and keep this a supportive community  ::):  


This would stop posts like "______ is lazy" or "_____ shouldn't have the right to do X." (That others have the right to do). As well as saying they hate a group of people simply because of the above. 

*Bigotry & Hate Speech*





> Any content which is deemed by the staff to contain bigotry towards any ethnicity, gender, sexuality, nationality, religion, race or disability. Anxiety Space also recognizes LBGT Rights and will be taken into account. This also includes excessive stereotyping of any group of people, as well as debates or discussions in wanting to take peoples rights away in these groups.



Thoughts? Also, if anyone has any concerns about this change (and have too much anxiety to share publicly) you can PM me and address concerns, I will also be including a poll that will be set to private: meaning no one (including staff) can see your votes.

I look forward to the feedback  :thanks: 

 :group hug:

----------


## Otherside

I'm okay with this change, and think the addition to the guidelines is a good idea.

----------


## Member11

I'm against this change as this is already against the guidelines under "Personal Attacks".

----------


## Member11

> The idea was to expand and set more borders. It can easily be adapted to what is already there, in that section: or into it's own section.  As long as it's there.. that is what will be helpful



If this is already covered under the Community Guidelines, how can this section be expanding it? This section is also too narrow, what about other forms of hate speech? I get the idea of putting LGBTQIA into the guidelines, but LGBTQIA people aren't the only group who deals with hate speech. The wrong acronym is being used too, the site uses the more inclusive LGBTQIA, instead of LBGT. I'm still against this change.

----------


## Lunaire

I think this is a positive thing and support the change.  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

It's great my koala support!  :Celebrate:

----------


## Antidote

I looked at the community guidelines and they're pretty comprehensive. But some things could be reorganized and tidied up a bit. I think it's fine to ratify a guideline for "bigotry and hate speech" and to mention LGBTQIA; you'll end up sort of repeating what you wrote in personal attacks, however, I think in "personal attacks" you could emphasise addressing attacks against an individual whereas under "bigotry and hate speech" you could emphasise addressing intolerance against groups in general. 

Also I'd probably put this one:
Making threats, such as legal action, violence, revealing personal information and threats to contact staff.
Under "belittlement and harassment" section since threats are mostly associated with harassment because it's a form of intimidation. Then I'd put a general statement about bullying and harassment under "personal attacks", and maybe "see above".

Also maybe specify the personal information bit which was mentioned a couple of times, because it's a little unclear to me. Like maybe you could put somewhere something like: "publically revealing personal information about someone else that is unwarranted and intended to intimidate, shame, or mar their reputation". Because I think that's what you mean? Sorry for writing so much, just my suggestions... Otherwise it looks pretty good.

----------


## Cuchculan

I think common sense tells people not to attack others. I have yet to be part of any forum were it was not part of the rules. Everybody knows it too. Before they join they know personal attacks can get them banned. Hate speeches can get them banned. Though you always have the odd idiot who still goes and makes such posts. No matter what the rules state. I think nearly all your members will know the rules and respect them. The ones who don't respect them are drifters. the go around the net looking for such places and don't care if they get banned. They simply move on to another site.

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Also maybe specify the personal information bit which was mentioned a couple of times, because it's a little unclear to me. Like maybe you could put somewhere something like: "publically revealing personal information about someone else that is unwarranted and intended to intimidate, shame, or mar their reputation". Because I think that's what you mean? Sorry for writing so much, just my suggestions... Otherwise it looks pretty good.



I agree with this 100%.
If I may add, I think passive aggressive posts intended to call specific people out should be included under harassment as well, I've seen that happen a lot on other forums and it wasn't really addressed.

----------


## Ironman

> I'll be looking into the guidelines more depth and brain storming some of these idea's in later and sharing them with everyone once they are more organized



The first example is distinct, but the other is too broad.  I have issue with the second half.  That would have to be for further discussion.

----------

